

Link time and inter-procedural optimization improvements in GCC 5 - Tsiolkovsky
http://hubicka.blogspot.com/2015/04/GCC5-IPA-LTO-news.html

======
amelius
Simple and obvious question: how much % performance gain does this typically
give?

~~~
sp332
You can just skim the green text at the end of each section in the article to
see the performance improvements of the various techniques.

